# 6x9 box or in rear.



## Xodus (Jun 2, 2004)

Right now I have some 6x9 in individual boxes I don't like the sound quality and am thinking of going through the frustration to put them in the rear speaker holes. Does anybody have any idea if the sound will be better.


----------



## Xodus (Jun 2, 2004)

I am also thinking about cutting the mids and highs from them. What do you think.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

6x9s are made to be mounted
not put in boxes

if its thump you're looking for, just get a decent 10" sub in a box


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what about their sound don't you like?

it will definitely change, but whether this is a good or bad change depends on what you think is lacking now. Specifically, they'll be more efficient, they'll be able to play lower, and the sound won't be quite as punchy. But, due to them playing lower, they'll start distorting at a lower volume unless you put them on a highpass filter.

*6x9s are made to be mounted not put in boxes*
depends completely on the speaker


----------



## Xodus (Jun 2, 2004)

I don't like the shallow sounding bass that comes from them.
I know there not the most greatest speaker around but I feel the sound could be better. They are rockwoods. As far as getting the 10" it is definatly on my list, but my pocket has nothing but lint in it right now and I can't stand poor sound quality.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

rockwood? is that some cheap rockford and kenwood ripoff company?

Anyway, if it sounds shallow that means the bass response is probably dropping off pretty high. Putting them in the rear deck would let them play lower, which most likely would make the bass sound more full. They will start bottoming out at a lower volume though, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Xodus (Jun 2, 2004)

I have no idea if they are.

Thanks guys for your help


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

to combine answer and solve problems
Let the 6x9s run high and as said get a 10" sub to run your lows.
Thats what I've done except instead of a 10" I have 2 8"s. I also have 3 12"s but nothing to push them currently so they're setting at the foot of my bed being used as a table (the box they're in of course)


----------



## SentraFourplay (May 11, 2004)

I cut my 6x9's into my rear deck. If you want pics, or someone wants to post them for me let me know. BTW, I run my 6x9s high, and two xtant 10's low, sounds great.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

i have heard of rockwood i have a rockwood amp... its not very good... my guess is it is a cheap run off of rockford

so that will probably be the reason they arnt sounding very good...


----------



## Xodus (Jun 2, 2004)

I would be interested in the pics. I just cut out that plastic cover. The speakers came with a spacer at least I think that is what it is. Well thats what I used it for. Using it I don't have to cut any metal  . So the speakers sit like a quater inch above the holes. Doesn't look bad. I just have to dill the scew holes. It is going to be FUN. I don't have a right angle drill. They do hit the one trunk bar that doesn't move I'm thinking of taking it out.
For the sound, Well they don't have any bass back there, but the mids and highs sound way better, matter of fact I have the treble turned down all the way.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Xodus said:


> I would be interested in the pics. I just cut out that plastic cover. The speakers came with a spacer at least I think that is what it is. Well thats what I used it for. Using it I don't have to cut any metal  . So the speakers sit like a quater inch above the holes. Doesn't look bad. I just have to dill the scew holes. It is going to be FUN. I don't have a right angle drill. They do hit the one trunk bar that doesn't move I'm thinking of taking it out.
> For the sound, Well they don't have any bass back there, but the mids and highs sound way better, matter of fact I have the treble turned down all the way.


yeah, I still reccomend turning the trebble up and putting a 10 or even a 12 in your trunk. Nothing wrong with a little bump back there. :cheers:


----------



## Xodus (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah that's what I want to do. Gota get the cash first. I guess i have to find out what I can hook up to the HU. I think it has an out put for a sub.


----------

